# Sage Barista Express Issue - 1 and 2 cup extraction fault



## Andrew G (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,

My trusted Sage Barista Express (circa 6 yrs old) has developed a fault, where both the 1 and 2 cup options do not cut off the water after the normal amount is released. When trying to make an espresso, the pressure starts to increase, then the water cuts off. I have run a clean cycle and reset any programmes that could have been configured. Also tried creating a programme but problem still exists. Any help/advice on how to repair would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Andrew G said:


> Hi,
> 
> My trusted Sage Barista Express (circa 6 yrs old) has developed a fault, where both the 1 and 2 cup options do not cut off the water after the normal amount is released. When trying to make an espresso, the pressure starts to increase, then the water cuts off. I have run a clean cycle and reset any programmes that could have been configured. Also tried creating a programme but problem still exists. Any help/advice on how to repair would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


 Can you run it in manual mode?


----------



## Andrew G (Sep 2, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Can you run it in manual mode?


 Hi - Water will come out of the group head when no portafilter/coffee in place, but manually controlled to stop flow. Once the portafilter/coffee is in place, both 1 and 2 cup options, on starting, fail to get to pressure and switch off.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

are you sure it's not the grind choking the machine?


----------

